
Rustic modern tiny house shows another clever way to do the stairs - DamonHD
https://www.treehugger.com/tiny-houses/clever-stairs-tiny-houses-by-darla.html
======
DamonHD
Compact living can make sense, but horribly unsafe stairs to navigate in the
middle of the night for a pee, less so. At least these are sane...

